# Supply line



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Smallest I've ever come across. It's on a lowboy toilet.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

wow...how did that not leak??


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

A real plumber installed that. Hip hip, hooray!.....:thumbsup:

Right down to the sweat stop and he tinned the pipe. How many newbies to this trade know how to tin a pipe? Or what tinning a pipe is?

By the way, if that was a compression stop with a flex {gritting my teeth while I say 'flex'} supply line, any [email protected] handy hack could replace it.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> How many newbies to this trade know how to tin a pipe? Or what tinning a pipe is?.


Isn't that where you wrap a tin can like a bean can or coffee can over that cleanout hole you hammered in the main line and bury it back over again?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Damn that's tight. Should have used a flex line......................


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> A real plumber installed that. Hip hip, hooray!.....:thumbsup:
> 
> Right down to the sweat stop and he tinned the pipe. How many newbies to this trade know how to tin a pipe? Or what tinning a pipe is?
> 
> By the way, if that was a compression stop with a flex {gritting my teeth while I say 'flex'} supply line, any [email protected] handy hack could replace it.


Do you use oatey no. 7? I hate that sh!t


----------



## fhrooter72 (Apr 12, 2011)

Is that tinned pipe or, just chromed copper tubing?


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

I did a re-pipe of a house on well water. The copper was so "tin" ya could crush it between yer fingers! ;-) ;-)


----------

